# [Help] HDFC Bank Credit Card Query



## mrintech (Jul 4, 2011)

Hello Friends

Need some help regarding HDFC Bank Credit Card! Already got a Savings account there with decent amount in it

Someday back I talked to an Employee in HDFC Bank's Credit Card Department (Bhopal) and said I am SELF EMPLOYED & want a Credit Card for myself

He said: If you FIXED Deposit minimum 25K, than you will get a Credit Card having 75% of the FD Amount as your Limit i.e. 18,750 INR

I asked what will be the limit/rule, if I purchase products Online under EMI. He said, EMI purchase Limit will be 5% of your alloted Credit Card Limit i.e. 5% of 18750 = 937.50 INR !!!!!

*So, is he giving Accurate Information? I am doubtful about the EMI thing! Only 5%?????* - Everytime they say the same thing

NOW, after someday, the same person called me and said: You are depositing 10K-15K every month (sometimes more!), so you are eligible for a Credit Card, all you need is a Landline Number - I asked what will be the CC Limit and EMI Limit and he said, Come to Bank and you will get all information here.

Any current credit card holder of HDFC Bank can help me with this. What option I must take, as I need to pay fees in USD on monthly basis and will occasionally buy products from eBay India under EMI

Thanks and Regards 

P.S. HDFC Banks Virtual Credit Card sometimes won't work with some sites like PayPal etc.


----------



## xtremevicky (Jul 4, 2011)

First of all the EMI limit what he is saying is wrong . Get yourself the CC without the FD if possible and if not then make a FD. 

Try and visit a branch and if you have a good Average Quarterly Balance then the Credit card will be easy. More queries post here!


----------



## mrintech (Jul 4, 2011)

Hey Man

Thanks for the response 

* I am willing to get a CC under FD ONLY, as my monthly revenue fluctuates a lot

But the ONLY Question is what is the limit when I make purchase under EMI????

Pls help if you know any information on this


----------



## xtremevicky (Jul 4, 2011)

I made a Chorma EMI option and it had no limit , it was the same limit as my credit card .


----------



## desiibond (Jul 4, 2011)

am holding a HDFC CC and there is not such 5% limit. anyways, just have a chat with another executive. Also, there are some rules now where you can't avail EMI offers for certain period of time since the date of issue of CC


----------



## xtremevicky (Jul 4, 2011)

I got the EMI just 3 days after I received the card


----------



## mrintech (Jul 4, 2011)

Thanks all for Information  Will eat their brain ASAP


----------



## atulmittal01 (Apr 3, 2015)

Hello sir, I have a query. I didn't know where to ask so I am posting here since it is related to HDFC credit card.

I had made a transaction on a website with my HDFC credit card. After two days of transaction, my credit card was lost so I got it blocked at once. Now, I had to cancel that order that I had placed earlier and merchant is claiming that they have reversed my payment back to my credit card. I want to know if it is possible since my credit card account is closed. How will I receive that money?


----------



## purnima (Jul 12, 2017)

I have applied for HDFC credit card but the verification of my current address has not been done yet, will you please help me to speed up the process?


----------

